# hoyt charger



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

looking to get a new 2013 hoyt charger. im a 24'' almost 24 1/2 dl and 48lbs. looking to spend 500- 700 dollars. what do you guys think is the charger a good bow?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

looks ok, but i'm not a short ata fan.. at your spec you don't have much for choices tho


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what are you shooting right now? unless your shooting a way to short bow, I suggest you wait one more year and buy a high end 2013 model once you grow. cause if you buy a 40-50 bow, next year your gonna want a new bow anyways.


----------



## thetruth35 (Mar 26, 2008)

bowtech assassin sd. i have one for sale in the classifieds. great bow


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hoyts are awesome!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Hoyts are awesome!!


they are awesome... until you shoot a prime and realize what you have been missing out on!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> they are awesome... until you shoot a prime and realize what you have been missing out on!!


No no no no no!!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

some primes are ok, but until they still have some trial and error to go through


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> some primes are ok, but until they still have some trial and error to go through


like?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> what are you shooting right now? unless your shooting a way to short bow, I suggest you wait one more year and buy a high end 2013 model once you grow. cause if you buy a 40-50 bow, next year your gonna want a new bow anyways.


Or get just 60 or 70 bow... You can turn it down.... 10 twists before it comes at 3 lbs a turn. But I wouldn't turn it down past 8 turns... Back 2 years ago when I was pulling 45ish on this alphamax...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Or get just 60 or 70 bow... You can turn it down.... 10 twists before it comes at 3 lbs a turn. But I wouldn't turn it down past 8 turns... Back 2 years ago when I was pulling 45ish on this alphamax...


I have never seen a hoyt that went 3 lbs below the min.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hoyts will go 5-8lbs below the min weight, not really good to shoot them past 5 below but they will get there.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

my 50-60 rampage xt min was 49lbs


----------

